# vanishing (probability)



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Una "vanishing probability" es una probabilidad que tiende a cero. ¿Sabe alguien de una traducción mejor para la expresión inglesa?
Gracias,



PD. Ay, perdón, un moderador que ponga este mensaje en el foro de términos técnicos, por favor. ¡Gracias!


----------



## verence

¿Quizá probabilidad residual, despreciable o desdeñable?


----------



## translator.cat

ínfima...


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola,

Para que conste en los registros, parece que se traduce "probabilidad que tiende a cero".
Gracias,

Rafa


----------



## translator.cat

Yo lo encontré en un texto que no era estadístico ni técnico, no sé si como licencia de estilo, y lo traduje por "ínfima", aunque también consideré la posibilidad de traducirlo por "prácticamente nula". Lo dejo consignado también aquí por si a alguien le sirve.

Saludos


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Sí, seguramente no hay una traducción estándar para esa expresión. Ocurre a menudo con las expresiones que provienen de las ciencias y en especial de las ciencias formales. Los términos se inventan en inglés y pasa mucho tiempo antes de que se estabilice una traducción. Además, es habitual que las primeras traducciones las hagan los profesionales de esas ramas de las ciencias, con lo cual no suelen ser demasiado cuidadosas y, en general, se trata de calcos o préstamos.


----------



## Adrian J

o probabilidad casi nula...

todas son respuestas correctas en este hilo, rafa. Como muchas veces en la traducción, se trata de traducir una idea o concepto, y no una frase tal cual, entonces no hay una única respuesta válida,

Un saludo


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Adrian J said:


> o probabilidad casi nula...
> 
> todas son respuestas correctas en este hilo, rafa. Como muchas veces en la traducción, se trata de traducir una idea o concepto, y no una frase tal cual, entonces no hay una única respuesta válida,
> 
> Un saludo



Sí, de acuerdo, pero a veces hay traducciones que suenan más naturales que otras. Las causas de esa "naturalidad" son variadas, pero suele ser interesante conocer los usos para elegir con mayor control del proceso.

Saludos,

Rafa


----------



## Ciprianus

vanishing
2:  to assume the value zero
_Merriam-Webster
_
En este contexto técnico, la  traducción  es "que tiende a cero".


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Ciprianus said:


> vanishing
> 2:  to assume the value zero
> _Merriam-Webster
> _
> En este contexto técnico, la  traducción  es "que tiende a cero".



Gracias Ciprianus. Mira el mensaje #4


----------

